# Log out not working



## csxjohn (Oct 29, 2012)

I try to log out by hitting the log out button, then yes, I'm sure, then I close the window and when I come back I'm still logged in.

I'm on my home computer so it's no big deal but is anyone else having this happen?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 29, 2012)

Try logging out, then while logged out, deleting any cookies from tugbbs.com.

Also, check if you have any auto-login utilities running which may have stored your login information and is auto-entering it for you.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 29, 2012)

I manually removed a TUG cookie and it appears to be working now.  Thank you.  

I've never had to do that before but I know computers do strange things.


----------

